# Coffee rub for steak.



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I tried this after watching it on TV.

I am not a coffee guy, but it was very good.

It was slighty too coffee tasting though for me. But still pretty good.


I used a "Kona coffee" grind from Hawaii.

It was " very good"

I might halve the coffee. next time.

I used a BGE.

Jim


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

jim t said:


> I tried this after watching it on TV.
> 
> I am not a coffee guy, but it was very gppd.
> 
> ...


So how do you do it?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Incorporate the ingredients in a bowl, mix very well, then rub heartily into the meat.

I grilled a couple "Choice" Bone in NY strip steaks, 5 minutes, then 4 minutes on a BGE at 600 degrees to get a medium rare result.

Usually I prefer a steak simply seasoned with salt and pepper.

This was a nice change, 

Again I enjoyed this rub, but it was a little too coffee'e for me. I'd be it'd work in ribs even better. I think the coffee taste would fade over time.

Give it a try. I'll try with less coffee next time. But certain;y a "smokey" flavor without the smoke.

Jim


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

So just rub coffee on meat?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

jspooney said:


> So just rub coffee on meat?


Spooney, I guess you can't see it but he attached the recipe in his post.


----------



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

i saw a show the other day, guy made an egg pate ( basically egg salad ) and used smoked eggs...looks like he just smoked a dozen eggs, in the low 200's for 2-3 hours...just put the raw eggs in the smoker....goona try that then this steak coffee rub


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Spooney, I guess you can't see it but he attached the recipe in his post.


I'm on my ipad. That must explain it. I was thinking...."is it a secret recipe or are you just playing with my head? "


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Sounds good! Thanks for sharing. I have a coffee rub recipe I use as well.


----------

